# Abalone as bait?



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried using abalone as bait? Any success? I know a few people may find this a waste, but my taste buds say its fish food.  I usually see a few when spear fishing.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Abalone gut used to be a commonly used bait, think it is illegal in some states now though.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

I know there are only certain days you can take them, and limits, but the fishing guide doesnt say its illegal to use as bait. At least in victoria anyway.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhhh, abalone gut is not allowed to be used as bait in NSW due to a virus(?) in Vic or something. Guess you can use the gut in Vic.
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/archive/news- ... t-bait-ban
I'm not sure the flesh would make good bait though.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

kraley said:


> sacrilege!


HEHE.... I knew someone would detest....
For the life of me I cant see what all the fuss is about...

Thanks for the link JungleFisher, Guess I should refrain from using it in case I spread some disease( I know,I know,,Que jokes!!!)

Cheerz....


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

kraley said:


> Where I am from, you could do serious time for wasting abolone flesh.
> Really!


 well there ya go. You talking nsw? Wouldnt be a waste if it landed a nice fish. But i guess ill leave them be!! Are they in low numbers or something? Cos i see quite a few around, but leave em alone because i dont like the taste.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks kraley. Tight lines mate!


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Not to long ago i would mince up the abalone guts and all and use it for burly ,works really well, also a great bait for crayfish


----------

